# Anybody using the Rydar app ???



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Saw some reviews on it, and the only neg I saw over and over, was that it was like malware, in that you could not turn it off, except by going to the force stop section in your phone
The company responded to several complaints about this, saying that they were working on a fix for this. Hmmm. Seems pretty easy to add an on off switch, but whatever.

Anybody try this app yet ? Your thoughts ???

Oh also, it's only for Uber, and I drive for Lyft also. Hmmm.


----------



## snackjack (Dec 8, 2017)

Try Karta GPS. Does NOT require a cellular connection


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

I tried, did not like it. As some of the other reviews said, it runs constantly even when not driving, drains battery, and my phone started crashing after I installed it. 

Rydar felt like having a virus on my phone, and if you know your market I don't see that it provides much benefit. (But for some people obviously it does, I doubt all those positive reviews are fake.)

I use Stride to track my miles and deductible expenses.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I tried it, I liked it at first, it does a good job of tracking your trips if you remember to turn it on, but strangely enough, *it is sort of always on* and makes noises even when the ap isn't running if there is a SURGE or some other event. Now, I am not liking it so much, it eats my battery on my Tablet faster than it charges, so it kind of isn't usable, or for only part of the night.


----------



## FF182 (Aug 13, 2017)

MercDuke said:


> I tried it, I liked it at first, it does a good job of tracking your trips if you remember to turn it on, but strangely enough, *it is sort of always on* and makes noises even when the ap isn't running if there is a SURGE or some other event. Now, I am not liking it so much, it eats my battery on my Tablet faster than it charges, so it kind of isn't usable, or for only part of the night.


+1


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Saw some reviews on it, and the only neg I saw over and over, was that it was like malware, in that you could not turn it off, except by going to the force stop section in your phone
> The company responded to several complaints about this, saying that they were working on a fix for this. Hmmm. Seems pretty easy to add an on off switch, but whatever.
> 
> Anybody try this app yet ? Your thoughts ???
> ...


App is not very useful. I've been using it for about a month and it has not helped me get any trips that I would not have gotten on my own. Additionally, the mileage tracking portion of the app is crap because it only tracks the miles when an Uber pax is in your car. Good thing we didn't cancel our Trip Log app (http://trplg.co/ninja) which does the best job by far of tracking all our miles.

The Rydar app has potential - but it's too buggy at the moment. Similarly, I'd avoid Surge (Uber) app and PrimeTime (Lyft) app - we were early adopters of the Surge app (2015) and it worked great then; however, it hasn't notified us of a single surge in the past 3 months even when we were sitting in the middle of the surge zone.

The best feature of Rydar is it lists some events in the area ... but the list is not complete and it doesn't prompt you when the event is starting or ending. So, if you remember to open the "My Events" section of Rydar every day it might be helpful ... but in my city less than 10% of the weekend events were listed, so it's not as useful as I would have liked.


----------



## Worklife (Aug 7, 2017)

Using those apps seems like more work just to track miles. I figured there was something else those apps did. Do they do anything else besides track miles and alwasys run in the background and feel like a virus? What I do I think is just simpler. I clock my mileage at the start of the year and clock it at the end of the year.


----------

